# UFC Gloves vs PRIDE Gloves



## Leaves (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi. I'm new. :thumbsup: 


Anyways, I was wondering about UFC Gloves and Pride Gloves. Are they the same thickness and size? Is one padded more then the other? I used the search function but nothing came up so I made this thread.



Anyone have any information on this would be really nice.


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

most likely the same i dont think they would go cheap on the gloves.


----------



## Leaves (Sep 21, 2006)

*Hmm..cool*

Yeah, I always thought they were the same. This one guy keeps telling me that Pride is gay because their gloves are thicker.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

4 oz gloves in both


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ufc has 4 oz gloves also..they are the same...they might appear different sizes cuz of the colors..lighter colors make objects appear bigger


----------



## The MMA Guys (Sep 12, 2006)

They are the same. 4 oz on both is the last we heard.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Don't really know but both look very identical to each other, with the knuckles sticking out and both sort of thick but not too much. They must be very close to the same, if you want to know which one is better, probably PRIDE FC because they make more money than UFC currently therefore can probably afford better products for their fighters and better promotion.


Wow, you take every chance you get to bash UFC dont you


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I dont think the UFC is so poor that they cant even aford the same gloves as Pride. I mean come on.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Clearly another bunch of posts by MMA Freak to boost his post count. oen guy says something, so he posts he agrees. 

Welcome to the site Leaves!  Don't pay attention to the young canadian kid who think he knows it all:laugh:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

MMA Freak seems to have alot of knowledge on Mixed Martial Arts... take notes and learn kid's


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

So now you think your cool cuz your a "staff member?" Wow Im really impressed.


----------



## Leaves (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thanks*



ROCKBASS03 said:


> Clearly another bunch of posts by MMA Freak to boost his post count. oen guy says something, so he posts he agrees.
> 
> Welcome to the site Leaves!  Don't pay attention to the young canadian kid who think he knows it all:laugh:


Thanks!
Cool stuff about both the gloves being 4oz.


----------



## GSPFAN (Jul 30, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Don't really know but both look very identical to each other, with the knuckles sticking out and both sort of thick but not too much. They must be very close to the same, if you want to know which one is better*, probably PRIDE FC because they make more money than UFC *currently therefore can probably afford better products for their fighters and better promotion.



Say what??????

I suggest you do some research.


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

there just used so u dont break ur hand


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

lilstuch114 said:


> there just used so u dont break ur hand


yes sir.. if u punch someone in the forehead without these gloves your hand will more then likely shatter....


----------



## MikeX (Sep 22, 2006)

Wait a minute, are Pride not in a real financial hole at the minute due to the whole Yakuza thing?


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

MMA freak said:


> Don't really know but both look very identical to each other, with the knuckles sticking out and both sort of thick but not too much. They must be very close to the same, if you want to know which one is better, probably PRIDE FC because they make more money than UFC currently therefore can probably afford better products for their fighters and better promotion.



lol the only thing pride makes more money in is ticket sales. ufc dominates ppv, and marketing. this is kind of late though, seeing as ufc just bought pride....partially because pride was struggling finacially.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> if you want to know which one is better, probably PRIDE FC because they make more money than UFC currently therefore can probably afford better products .



ya dudddde theyre doing really well....thats why they got TAKEN OVER by the ufc.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

as for the difference in the gloves... same size, just shaped different. if you laid ufc gloves on a table they would be flat, pride gloves would be bent up at the fingers. im not for sure but i think pride gloves have a thumb spot too


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

if u noticed the guy that said Pride makes more money thanUFC posted it in september so i cant say he is dumb but i bet he feels dumb now.

Im not too sure about pride, but i thought i remember joe rogan saying that in the UFC u had a choice of 4 oz or 6 oz gloves for the UFC in one of my DVDs? maybe i was just smoking tons of peyote but who knows.

They dont only wear the gloves to prevent hand breaking but if u have ever been punched bare knuckle over the eye it really messes you up with a nasty cut. i know you can still get cut with elbows but if you dont have gloves on the probability is alot higher


----------



## KyleM (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, so i just bought some windy brand pride gloves from title's warehouse shop, no idea if you can get them anywhere else as they are very, very discontinued (and very discounted, 10 bucks!) the main difference is that they are lace up and velcro and have a neoprene (maybe, it's stretchy like knee pad material) sleeve that fits around the thumb. UFC i imagine uses normal MMA gloves that are just velcro and have a little elastic loop, or nothing at all for the thumb. I have also heard pride gloves referred to as vale tudo gloves, but i'm not sure on that one.


----------



## MuayTom (Apr 24, 2008)

ufc gloves and pride gloves are just like all top grappling gloves (4oz). 

Just picked up a fair of fairtex gloves, no loop in the thumb so you have freedom of the thumb, you can pick any of these sort of gloves up for around £30.

grapplers mag rated the fairtex ones the best gloves to use for grappling and mma, i took a look at the ufc ones and there exactly the same no thumb. the only thing that changes between all these brands of gloves is the logo on the top, apart from that there all at the same level there gloves not a damn car.

on another note it doesnt take tons of money to make a pair of good gloves!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread makes me laugh, I read the first page and it is so old there are people commenting about how much more money Pride made compared to the UFC and how the UFC couldnt afford to buy as good o gloves, seems funny knowing what we know now.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Edited to have the right UFC gloves.


----------



## tipton (Sep 23, 2007)

@Xitup:
Those are not the ufc gloves they're using now.

This is insane, am I the only one who can see that the UFC-gloves have more padding now??

I think the lbs-measuring is a bad way of measuring the sizes of gloves(mma-gloves thatis). 4oz in weight may be right, but even a fool can se that the dream/WVR-gloves have less padding...

The US MMA is taking a very bad direction in my opinion, the rules, early stoppages, favouring cowards(..and wrestlers) who likes to turtle up and other positions just showing back of the head, and last but not least - the UFC trying to rule the sport via monopoly and with ridiculous methods(recently banning afflictions shirts..).

I really DO have good hopes for the MMA in US and my hopes go to the new affliction promotion and allowing knees to downed oppents. War Affliction(and other promotions against UFC), I use to love UFC as an org, even more than pride but you're a retard if you don't see what they're doing is enormously bad for the sport...


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

XitUp said:


>


How many pages deep was this thread when you found it? :confused03: lol

EDIT: My bad, seems KyleM restarted the thread, not you.. So I'll redirect the question at KyleM..


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

The pride gloves look way nicer because they are blue and have rope. They look the best with pink tape on them too.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

If we ranked the dumbest threads on MMA Forums this would be at the top of the list.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Just to add another unnecessary uninformed voice over a topic that is both a dead horse, and really random, my opinion is (blahblah blah blah blah)


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

tipton said:


> @Xitup:
> Those are not the ufc gloves they're using now.
> 
> This is insane, am I the only one who can see that the UFC-gloves have more padding now??
> ...


The glove rating/measurement is not based on the weight of the glove itself, or the thickness of the padding. It refers to the amount of insulation of blunt force the padding provides. If a denser foam is used then the pad will be thinner, if the foam is less dense then the pad will be thicker. The visible thickness of the glove means absolutely nothing in terms of the protection it affords. 

That said, the UFC uses 4 oz gloves just like every other organization in MMA, no matter what you think you see.


----------



## tipton (Sep 23, 2007)

BloodJunkie said:


> The glove rating/measurement is not based on the weight of the glove itself, or the thickness of the padding. It refers to the amount of insulation of blunt force the padding provides. If a denser foam is used then the pad will be thinner, if the foam is less dense then the pad will be thicker. The visible thickness of the glove means absolutely nothing in terms of the protection it affords.
> 
> That said, the UFC uses 4 oz gloves just like every other organization in MMA, no matter what you think you see.


Thanx alot for the clarification on that one! 

But still.. the padding on UFC gloves seem to stretch over a much larger area. But okey, I'll buy your explanation for now!

A second thought thou.. "It refers to the amount of insulation of blunt force the padding provides", I'd really like to know how they define this and how they're measuriing it. Because I think it can differ a lot if you put less dense foam and then throwing short distance punches(like kidney punches from mount) though the construction of the gloves won't matter when exchanging haymakers.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

The real question is if UFC gloves were to fight PRIDE gloves, who would win?


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Pride gloves would start of well, but gas like BJ and throw the fight away :_(


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

XitUp said:


> Edited to have the right UFC gloves.


Can you buy the pink Pride tape?


----------

